# Snails



## akimbo (Dec 16, 2011)

i've noticed a increase in the ammount of snails in my tank and it looks like they are going to have babies... what should i do with them? anybody wants some cool looking snails?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

as long as it doesnt bother you aesthetically, they are actually beneficial (eating up left over foods). 

If you want to get rid of them, manual removal, decreasing feeding, adding assassin snails would help.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

IMO, snails do not really benefit the aquarium is any way, as hitch mentioned they eat left over food, but if your feeding your fish properly there shouldn't be any left over food. I've herd that aquatic snails leave a "snail trail" that promotes algae growth, though i've never tested this theory.

There are products out there that kill snails, i believe BA carries a product called "get rid of snails" or something to that tune. 
Other options are traps (google for articles on that)
or to get fish that eat them, if your tank/tankmates allow for it.
One fish that does a great job with the pesky buggers are clown loaches as well as african cichlids.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

add a piece of cucumber to the tank or a lettuce leaf and just lift it out of the tank when you see snails on it.
I throw out about 20 snails every week . There will always be more coming along. A few help keep down the algae on leaves but if you get too many they can put too much waste into the water. They poop a lot!


----------

